# My New Cage



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

My brother and I built a cage for Sam I Am and, when we're past the quarintine and intro phase, Baz and Deo.



























It's Sammy approved!!! 













































Please note the two untouched yogies in the food dish. Sam prefers broccoli.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, that's a great cage! Great job decorating it - if it were me, I think I'd try and fit a level in each "section", but I'm amazed!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

You have done a great job on that cage. You must be so proud of yourself. Well done.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

whats the screening made out of? my rats chewed through theirs....... (not trying to make you worried, mine was made out of fiberglass)


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

if at all possible, try to get something on the wood doors so its chew proof. 

the cage i just built had a gap between the wood and mesh at the door, and i came home finding my Toodles chewing the heck out of it. if i had been a few hours later, she might have gotten out. i re-meshed that particular part of the frame, and its ok now.. 

but yeah, i think you need to fix up the door portions for that reason, exposed wood will be chewed, and a door is not a good place for chewing as it will losen up the mesh so they can excape


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

that's a fantastic cage! =)


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Amazing....i built my own too....not even comparable. if only they were litter trained i might try for something like that one....shavings=messy rat poopy in shavings=even more messy. i am jealous....period. and so are my rats.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Rat_Ratscal - The screening is 1/2" galvanized steel hardware cloth.

bubsybob - I'm not too worried about the doors being chewed through at the moment because Sam has no interest in them, he prefers to chew on the tennis ball. He also has on interest in escaping his cage, he'll only leave if I'm holding him. I'll need to do something about them once it's time for Baz and Deo to enter the cage because Deo is an aspiring escape artist.

xxpinkfunxx - I wouldn't have done nearly as good a job had my brother not helped me, he builds houses for a living. Sam wasn't litter boxed trained when I put him in it but he seems to want to keep his new cage clean.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

just to let you now that little plastic tree the base is hollow [ trust me i have owned these in the past ] and it is very easy for water to get in there so just to let you now


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

cappy said:


> just to let you now that little plastic tree the base is hollow [ trust me i have owned these in the past ] and it is very easy for water to get in there so just to let you now


Not mine, it's solid. It came from a fish store and is meant for aquariums.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ok it just look's exactly like my old one that had a hollow base 
by the way what company is it made by?


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure the brand name, my brother's the one that actually found it. I think maybe Aquatic Gardens possibly. Sorry I can't be sure, I got it a while ago.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice! Whats the blue stuff in the bowl? It looks like cricket goo... but I don't think it is...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

glindella said:


> Very nice! Whats the blue stuff in the bowl? It looks like cricket goo... but I don't think it is...


Look like those glass aquarium pebbles, I think.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

glindella said:


> Very nice! Whats the blue stuff in the bowl? It looks like cricket goo... but I don't think it is...


I call them flat marbles.(Not sure what the actual name is.) It's the play/grooming water dish


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

glindella said:


> Very nice! Whats the blue stuff in the bowl? It looks like cricket goo... but I don't think it is...


Cricket goo? whats that


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

simbakitten said:


> Cricket goo? whats that


Its blue and the consistency of jello. Its used to provide water (there are some that aren't blue and contain vitamins and food) to crickets. I personally hate touching the stuff.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

do you think the rats like that flooring cause it seems really easy and im thinking of using it? woah and what's that? The play/grooming dish? Explain please? =DD


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you tell me what materials you used to make it and the dimensions, its great, and im kinda lost on a start for my cage


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Whoa, that's an awesome cage... my girls would be in heaven!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm considering covering a cage of mine in the same mesh but i'm worried about odor absorption and rusting. how has your's been holding up?


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry for not replying to all these post sooner, my computer was in the shop.

Anyway:

PrincessPeep - The flooring's great. They love it. I do too, I go to bed each night to the pitter-patter of little rat feet running back and forth across it. The play/grooming water dish is just a water dish they groom with and dig under the flat marbles. (Though my little dears abused this privilege by hiding their Forti-diet food under the flat marbles. When wet this food gives off a very strong almost rotten vegetable smell which didn't bode well for my stomach when I was sick and I had to remove the dish or run the risk of vomiting every time I came within ten feet of their cage, which really sucked considering their cage is less than ten feet from my bed. Took me a while to make the connection. (This was probably more then you needed or wanted to know so I'll stop now.))

twitch - I've yet to see any rust on the hardware cloth. The only complaint I have with this cage is obvious pee stains on the small amounts of exposed wood. No odor though, I make sure to at least give the cage a wipe down every night before I go to bed.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering how the wood would hold up. If you can, you might want to cover it in some non-toxic paint. That would help seal the wood from urine and help it to last longer.


----------

